# Who's your favorite composer?



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm just really curious to ask. Who is your favorite composer?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Wolfgangus. This subject has been done very often, just one example:
what is your favorite composer of all time my answer might suprise but pls read...


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Art Rock said:


> Welcome Wolfgangus. This subject has been done very often, just one example:
> what is your favorite composer of all time my answer might suprise but pls read...


Oh,

Also, how can I make a poll that can survey people?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tips Tricks and Workarounds

:tiphat:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I've often called JS Bach my favorite composer next to only Mozart, "pure music" next to only Uematsu, the _only truly beautiful composer_ next to only Brahms, and the only Classical aesthetic I admire next to only Jordi Savall's ensemble.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Vivaldi/Sibelius/Zappa


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

What's it to you?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> ... the _only truly beautiful composer_ next to only Brahms ...


He might be charismatic to a certain extent but not so sure about beautiful. Maybe if he shaves his beard?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ethereality said:


> I've often called JS Bach my favorite composer next to only Mozart, "pure music" next to only Uematsu, the _only truly beautiful composer_ next to only Brahms, and the only Classical aesthetic I admire next to only Jordi Savall's ensemble.


Looks like Bach is your 4th or 5th favorite composer, after only Mozart, only Uematsu, only Brahms ... oh, and only Jordi Savall's ensemble.

Kind of not even worth mentioning.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> Looks like Bach is your 4th or 5th favorite composer, after only Mozart, only Uematsu, only Brahms ... oh, and only Jordi Savall's ensemble.
> 
> Kind of not even worth mentioning.


Most underrated composer apparently too. Lol


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Uematsu is not classical music, for what it's worth. Unless he wrote classical works I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

My favorite classical composer? Well, that's easy....YANNI!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Uematsu is not classical music


Because he hasn't written for the prepared piano?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

For the sake of the argument I am often willing to vote in the polls. But it is truly impossible for me to pick one favourite composer for there sure are many. Bach for doing what only Bach could, Beethoven for piano Sonatas and string quartets, Brahms for his splendid chamber music, Wagner for Operas, Chopin for smaller scale piano music, Schubert for the songs and heartfelt melodic beauty in everything; Sibelius, Mahler, Shostakovich and Bruckner for the Symphonies, Stravinsky, Ravel and Debussy for colouristic brilliance, Tchaikovsky for his timeless melodies and musical expression of emotion, Ligeti and Saariaho for their modern sound fields… The list goes on and on…


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Uematsu is not classical music, for what it's worth. Unless he wrote classical works I'm not familiar with.


The best category for him is video game composer.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wolfgangus the Great said:


> I'm just really curious to ask. Who is your favorite composer?


It is impossible to pick just one composer as my favorite. There are plenty that I place on equal footing.

Among my favorite are:

Elliott Carter
Arnold Schoenberg
Bela Bartok
Bruno Maderna
Joan Tower

But there are still more that I rate equally.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> It is impossible to pick just one composer as my favorite. There are plenty that I place on equal footing.
> 
> Among my favorite are:
> 
> ...


I am just no getting familiar with the music of Joan Tower. So far I've listened to her string quartets and really find them rewarding. Any work(s) you would care to suggest?


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

For orchestral works I suggest:
Violin Cto, Piano Cto no 1, Stroke, Sequoia
For additional chamber works:
Petroushskates, Black Topaz
Joan Tower is a her best in those two categories.Enjoy


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes, this question has been asked before, but I also threw in a "greatest" symphonist poll in recently myself, so here goes:

It varies day to day, but on any particular day it is either Tchaikovsky or Beethoven. Some days Dvorak also seems to compete with that duo.

If forced to pick from this duo (and occasional trio), then I would say Tchaikovsky.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Easy question to answer.

My favourite composer is Beethoven, Wagner, Bruckner, Mahler and Sibelius.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite composers are nothing special: Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, and Tchaikovsky. Apart from having the basic repertoire and then some in my library of records and CDs, I have many American composers: the biggies such as Ives, Copland and Barber; but also a lot of tier two (or tier three?). I enjoy the music of American composers such as Amy Beach, Florence Price, William Grant Still, Roy Harris, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, Alan Hovhaness, Lou Harrison, Ulysses Kay, Adophus Hailstork, Joseph Schwantner, John Adams, Philip Glass, John Cage, and many more. They are not my "favorite"; and certainly not the "best" compared to Europe, but I do have a special interest the music of our own American composers as it is a wide and varied lot that at least deserves credit for making the effort.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

If I had to choose just one, Myaskovsky.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SanAntone said:


> What's it to you?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart. The only composer without whose music I'd get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Johannwig van Brachmshoven


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Who's your favorite composer?

It changes on an almost daily basis.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

12 favorites of mine, in chronological order. I start off "normal" enough but veer off a bit:

J.S. Bach
George Frideric Handel
Franz Joseph Haydn
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Ludwig van Beethoven
Frederick Chopin
Johannes Brahms
Claude Debussy
Richard Strauss
Jean Sibelius
Igor Stravinsky
Sergei Prokofiev


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Honestly, probably Mozart these days.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out the following threads:

10 Favorite Composers

My Favorite Composers and Favorite Work from each (Art Rock)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

arpeggio said:


> Check out the following threads:
> My Favorite Composers and Favorite Work from each (Art Rock)


Thanks, but that thread really does not fit the bill. It is a game Bulldog ran on my 20 favorite composers and favorite work from each.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven is my favorite composer, followed by Bach. So my taste in classical music is typical for TC.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Highwayman said:


> He might be charismatic to a certain extent but not so sure about beautiful. Maybe if he shaves his beard?


Brahms was handsome when he was a young man:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Johannes_Brahms_1866.jpg


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> Easy question to answer.
> 
> My favourite composer is Beethoven, Wagner, Bruckner, Mahler and Sibelius.


What a singularly plural response!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Thanks, but that thread really does not fit the bill. It is a game Bulldog ran on my 20 favorite composers and favorite work from each.


Sorry about that.

FYI: Favorite composer, Mahler.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

ORigel said:


> Brahms was handsome when he was a young man:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Johannes_Brahms_1866.jpg


It's a wonder he was a lifelong bachelor. Perhaps partially due to the torch he carried for Clara Schumann.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Has to be J.S.BACH.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

it has to be Antonio Vivaldi.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Possibly Mozart, but it depends how I'm feeling.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

always in my top 10 : Schubert , Shostakovich, Beethoven, Dvorak, Sibelius...

Such a difficult one to answer as it varies...


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart for me, with Beethoven a somewhat close 2nd.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Today:
Vivaldi
Bach
Mozart
Glass
Richter


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

How about a "Top 10"?

Debussy
Mahler
Strauss
Sibelius
Bartók
Ravel
Stravinsky
Martinů
Berlioz
Saint-Saëns

The first eight on this list have been rather consistent for quite some time now, but there's always room for change or so I have found out.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> How about a "Top 10"?
> 
> Debussy
> Mahler
> ...


Speaking of Strauss, which Strauss are you talking about? There are at least three of them that I can think of.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> How about a "Top 10"?
> 
> Debussy
> Mahler
> ...


Apologies. Ignore my last response please. I just recalled that your profile photo is used to be Richard Strauss. Why did you change it to Saint-Saëns, though?


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Top 5 Ranked:
1. Mozart (I tried so hard to find someone to replace him, but I gave up) :lol:
2. Brahms
3. Sibelius
4. Beethoven
5. Shotakovich/Mahler (I really want to put both of them here.)

I am not THAT familiar with other people, so I can only rank my top 5/6. I have listened to a lot of compositions by others but never systematically listened to them. Those "others" include Bach, Haydn, Handel, Dvorak, Prokofiev etc.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

KevinW said:


> Apologies. Ignore my last response please. I just recalled that your profile photo is used to be Richard Strauss. Why did you change it to Saint-Saëns, though?


Yes, the only Strauss for me is Richard.  As for my avatar change, I thought it was time to champion Saint-Saëns for awhile since I believe he has been unfairly maligned as a composer of "charming music" when these very listeners haven't listened to anything other than _Le Carnaval des Animaux_ or the _Danse Macabre_. He was one of the most prolific French composers of the Romantic Era, but was revered by many of the leading composers of the day from Liszt, Fauré and later on Ravel. If you don't know much about his music, then I urge you to explore his oeuvre. It is chockfull of gems awaiting your discovery.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

LarryShone said:


> Possibly Mozart, but it depends how I'm feeling.


I know that feeling, I let it come like each day comes, what do I like to like today. makes it various.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Wolfgangus the Great said:


> I'm just really curious to ask. Who is your favorite composer?





Art Rock said:


> Welcome Wolfgangus. This subject has been done very often, just one example:
> what is your favorite composer of all time my answer might suprise but pls read...


Hi, Wolfgangus the Great, why not change a way of asking the same question?  You should ask *"Which one is the planet you would like to immigrate to?"* Instead of the bland question of "Who is your favorite composer?". As we both know, we will become neighbours on *Planet No. 1034*. See you there! 

(My last post on TC on earth. Rocket launching in ten seconds...)

List of minor planets named after composers:
734 Benda (Karel Bendl)
1034 Mozartia (Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart)
1059 Mussorgskia (Modest Mussorgsky)
1405 Sibelius (Jean Sibelius)
1814 Bach (member of Bach family, probably Johann Sebastian Bach)
1815 Beethoven (Ludwig van Beethoven)
1818 Brahms (Johannes Brahms)
2047 Smetana (Bedřich Smetana)
2055 Dvořák (Antonín Dvořák)
2073 Janáček (Leoš Janáček)
2205 Glinka (Mikhail Glinka)
2266 Tchaikovsky (Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky)
2420 Čiurlionis (Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis)
2523 Ryba (Jakub Jan Ryba)
2669 Shostakovich (Dmitri Shostakovich)
3081 Martinůboh (Bohuslav Martinů)
3159 Prokof'ev (Sergei Prokofiev)
3590 Holst (Gustav Holst)
3592 Nedbal (Oskar Nedbal)
3784 Chopin (Frédéric Chopin)
3826 Handel (George Frideric Handel)
3917 Franz Schubert (Franz Schubert)
3941 Haydn (Joseph Haydn)
3954 Mendelssohn (Felix Mendelssohn)
3955 Bruckner (Anton Bruckner)
3975 Verdi (Giuseppe Verdi)


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Uematsu is not classical music, for what it's worth. Unless he wrote classical works I'm not familiar with.


Being unfamiliar with him, after reading this post, I ferreted him out. I simplify found the most celebrated album I could based on his work entitled Final Symphony.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Symphony

This performance is classical.


----------

